# 24" Silver Bullet Professional



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

Just when I thought I had it narrowed down to the Roland Gx-24 and the Graphtec CE6000-60 I saw a video on the 24" Silver Bullet. It seems to be made in the USA and costs $600 less than the others. Does anyone have one of these cutters that could offer an opinion. Here is the link:

24" Silver Bullet Professional Series


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Made in the USA?...

Vinyl Express Qe6000 24 inch Sign Cutter Vinyl Plotter These are re-branded Graphtecs....


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

The link I gave has a machine with 1250 grms of downforce that can engrave metal as well it does not look like the link you provided.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry, my link was an option to the CE6000 you were looking at....


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

Ok I found out they are rebranded machines but they seem solid with 4 pinch rollers. Does anyone have one of these machines. I would love to hear some feedback.


----------



## kim1960 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a Silver Bullet Professional 24" cutter and LOVE it. The Silver Bullet is NOT made in the USA but it is sold in the USA. I got mine from Sherri at THATS SCRAP and she has awesome customer service. The cutter works great on cutting HTV as well as cutting many other types of media. Plus you can also get tools to engrave, emboss, etch, punch, etc. I can't say enough about the cutter and the customer service...and you will find the most cutters on the market are all made in China. The Silver Bullet was made to be a workhorse and made to last.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

Hi Kim thanks for your reply. I only heard of this cutter in the last few days and I haven't been able to find anything negative about it yet. I did speak to Sherri the other day for about a half an hour and she seems really nice. She mentioned that she has never had a cutter fail yet.


----------



## kim1960 (Sep 22, 2013)

I originally purchased a 24" Black Cat Cougar and was so impressed with both the cutter and the customer service that Sherri provided. I then bought a 13" Lynx for my niece from Sherri. When the Silver bullet was introduced, I just had to have it. LOL. I knew that if sherri was selling it, it had to be good. I was not disappointed and I still got the awesome customer service from Sherri. I will not hesitate to either purchase anything from sherri or recommend her to others. The cutter is GREAT but even great cutters sometimes needs support and if you have terrible customer service, it can be a nightmare. You will not have this with Sherri as she is not only great at supporting her machines, but she is very fast in responding.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

Does anyone else have any feedback positive or negative about this cutter?


----------



## minorcreations (Feb 18, 2011)

I do not have the silver bullet but I do have the Black Cat Cougar. Sherri @ Thats Scrap sold these until she upgraded to the silver bullet. I love my cougar and from what I have heard the SB had some improvements made to the cougar and a name change. You could check out thats scrap forum and get opinions. They are very good about answering questions.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

macman29681 said:


> Does anyone else have any feedback positive or negative about this cutter?


I have been looking at cutters and the specs and prices on the Silver Bullet look very good. Some concerns though:

(1) I'm confused about where it's made. The web site implies they are made in the USA by talking about bringing jobs back, how great U.S. products are, etc. Someone in another thread said the circuit boards were made in the U.S. and the rest in China. That's good and bad. Chinese circuit boards are a major point of failure in cutters, sewing machines, etc. For hardware, the Chinese manufacturing philosophy seems to be "thinner is better." On high usage/stress parts, this is not a good thing, as many people have reported breakage with certain cutter parts.
(2) I am nervous about this distributor being a very small operation instead of a bigger company. Tech support, warranty, and parts availability can disappear overnight.

I'd like to see this product get more widespread visibility and a more of a track record before I spend $1000 on it. BTW, If you don't see negative comments, it doesn't mean there are none - just not enough of a user base to report on the product.
- Steve


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

Stefano you bring up some interesting points that I can't argue with. I talked with the owner of the company last week for an hour. The cutter is manufactured in China to her specs. There are certain parts that are made in the USA that are add on blade holders etc. that are labeled on the web site made in the USA. It seems most of the cutters are made in China even the popular Graphtec's are "designed in japan" made in China. My iPhone is Made in China and I never had a problem with it. I guess it all comes down to the quality that the owner demands of the product.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

You're right, Mike. A lot of products are made in China now. Some are good but many have gone downhill (the water pik, clothes pins, surgical gloves, flash dryers, etc.) One piece of ham radio equipment I know about is made in China and performs very well. The importer set high standards for design specs and high quality components. Sounds like this is the case for the Silver Bullet. One nice feature I noted was the software on some of their models could import an SVG file and send it directly to the cutter without having to buy Corel or Adobe software. I wish Graphtec could do that. Apparently they can on their $300 Cameo but not their high-end models. Keep us posted!
- Steve


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

Stefano said:


> You're right, Mike. A lot of products are made in China now. Some are good but many have gone downhill (the water pik, clothes pins, surgical gloves, flash dryers, etc.) One piece of ham radio equipment I know about is made in China and performs very well. The importer set high standards for design specs and high quality components. Sounds like this is the case for the Silver Bullet. One nice feature I noted was the software on some of their models could import an SVG file and send it directly to the cutter without having to buy Corel or Adobe software. I wish Graphtec could do that. Apparently they can on their $300 Cameo but not their high-end models. Keep us posted!
> - Steve


Just an update I did end up buying a Graphtec CE-6000 at the SGIA show and it was a steal. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Ironsinthefire (Jun 30, 2013)

This is the cutter I have pretty much decided to get. I have been keeping an eye on it since before it was released. I have 2 cutters currently but not a 24 inch. While these have not been out long, Sherri is not new to the business at all.


----------



## jflores0002 (Jun 8, 2015)

I believe black cat vinyl cutters are made by Foison then rebranded. Great machines. I have the 13" cutter and always puts out quality no matter what I cut. Vinyl. Cardboard. Heat transfers(print and cut). Recomend you keep a log book on settings when you cut different materials. The click holder is a must.


----------

